# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  OMG I found a Bitcoin Debit Card shipping to US Residents! Earn 4.85% APR Also!!

## muh_roads

OMG, OMG, OMG!  

I don't want to get too excited but if this works I can direct Bitwage to something finally and tell Wells Fargo to go screw off.

https://www.wagecan.com/

Not entirely sure how they provide 4.85%, I think it fluctuates...this is what it says...




> The APR shown are based on a 7-day rate period, and are based upon a variety of conditions which include our low-risk bitcoin investments performace. The minimum deposit to earn interest is above 0.1 BTC

----------


## kfarnan

finally.  thanks....

----------


## Barrex

I am so excited how fast Bitcoin services are developing. First there was btcjam where people can offer and recieve loans directly without middleman/bank and now this...





Things are moving at a lot faster pace than what I was expecting.

----------


## presence

> Fees
> USD
> Remark
> 
> ATM Enquiry
> Free
> -
> 
> ATM Cash Withdrawal
> ...


..



for reference Simran charges 5% flat fee for BTC to paypal

----------


## brandon

3 atm withdrawal fee? Ouch... those terms blow.

OP you should have left WF years ago. They are the worst. There's a lot of good online banks like ally that have excellent terms and accounts with zero fees.

----------


## muh_roads

> 3 atm withdrawal fee? Ouch... those terms blow.
> 
> OP you should have left WF years ago. They are the worst. There's a lot  of good online banks like ally that have excellent terms and accounts  with zero fees.


I rarely pull cash out.  But there is a much bigger picture here.   Using FRN's funds US sponsored terrorism.  All banks suck.  Your online  bank isn't "free" in the grand scheme of things considering the rising  costs inflicted upon us due to our policies.  Not to mention killing foreign kids kinda sucks.

I'm converting my  entire life to just earning and spending BTC with as few middlemen as  possible as time marches on.  And it feels good.

EDIT: Barrex, totally! That 2013/2014 VC money is starting to appear in real services.  So much more yet to come.  Check out purse.io, also.  Love that site.  

EDIT2: Not familiar with Simran, pres.

----------


## Dianne

This is fabulous, especially for business owners.   Anyone can stop payment on a credit card purchase at any time and with no valid justification.    The banks always side with the consumer against the business owner.    Once you have btc in your wallet no one can withdraw the transaction.    This is perfect.

----------


## muh_roads

Thought I'd update.  This card works and it works well!  I bought a used car with it.   (Actually a large downpayment.  Didn't want to pay it off at these BTC levels)

The mastercard processing is handled by a Hong Kong company called TransForex.  When you load funds to your debit card within the WageCan portal, it acts as a market sell.  So if you have a plan to buy something, you can keep your funds in WageCan and still earn interest while it sits in your wallet there.

When the spot price reaches whatever you are comfortable with, then load the Debit card for the debt note conversion.

----------


## Barrex

I am so excited how fast Bitcoin services are developing. First there was btcjam where people can offer and recieve loans directly without middleman/bank and now this...





Things are moving at a lot faster pace than what I was expecting.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Thought I'd update.  This card works and it works well!  I bought a used car with it.   (Actually a large downpayment.  Didn't want to pay it off at these BTC levels)
> 
> The mastercard processing is handled by a Hong Kong company called TransForex.  When you load funds to your debit card within the WageCan portal, it acts as a market sell.  So if you have a plan to buy something, you can keep your funds in WageCan and still earn interest while it sits in your wallet there.
> 
> When the spot price reaches whatever you are comfortable with, then load the Debit card for the debt note conversion.


Thanks for posting an update.

I've been asked a number of times by people about a bitcoin debit card but I had never heard of this site before.  

So the exchange rate seems fair?  How much verification did you have to go through to get the card?

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Kill the banks!

----------


## muh_roads

> So the exchange rate seems fair?  How much verification did you have to go through to get the card?


Exchange rate references the Coindesk average.  Currently about $3 lower than Bitfinex spot, which seemed fair.  APR interest that you can earn on your BTC deposits has dropped a bit to 4.015% (0.011% daily)

Name, address, phone number is asked twice.  Once on the WageCan site, and once again on TransForex when you receive your card.  Hong Kong companies don't follow the rules the way the west would like them to.   It doesn't seem to be your typical KYC anal reaming.




> Kill the banks!


Indeed.  For now debit card's are not the most ideal since some middlemen are still involved.  I look at debit cards as a stepping stone until the POS infrastructure of just using your smartphone alone is more fleshed out.

----------


## kpitcher

I decided to see how good this is 
https://www.ccedk.com/nanocard

Press release at http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ccedk-...002700607.html


Whatever you have on the exchange is what you have on the card.  The potential downside is this exchange isn't overly busy at the moment.

First 10K cards have no monthly fees so that's not all bad.

----------


## muh_roads

> I decided to see how good this is 
> https://www.ccedk.com/nanocard
> 
> Press release at http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ccedk-...002700607.html
> 
> 
> Whatever you have on the exchange is what you have on the card.  The  potential downside is this exchange isn't overly busy at the moment.
> 
> First 10K cards have no monthly fees so that's not all bad.


Neat!  Do you have it yet?

I'm all for getting as many of  these cards as I can.  Helps diversify the risk of other parties holding  private keys for these types of things.

While the ultimate goal  is no middleman, I really believe these debit cards are the next  incremental step towards getting people to convert their entire salaries  to BTC.  People need the easiest way possible to autopay bills &  rent, not just point of sale purchases.

----------


## kpitcher

> Neat!  Do you have it yet?


Nope just ordered it this weekend. I saw someone on bitcointalk say it worked well.  

Another said they didn't put their real name on the card to see if that still worked. Interesting idea to have an anonymous card  that's refilled by sending btc to an address.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Exchange rate references the Coindesk average.  Currently about $3 lower than Bitfinex spot, which seemed fair.  APR interest that you can earn on your BTC deposits has dropped a bit to 4.015% (0.011% daily)
> 
> Name, address, phone number is asked twice.  Once on the WageCan site, and once again on TransForex when you receive your card.  Hong Kong companies don't follow the rules the way the west would like them to.   It doesn't seem to be your typical KYC anal reaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  For now debit card's are not the most ideal since some middlemen are still involved.  I look at debit cards as a stepping stone until the POS infrastructure of just using your smartphone alone is more fleshed out.


Wow, that does seem pretty cool.  

I've been asked about this by people that either don't have or don't want to use a bank account.  This seems like a great alternative, especially if it doesn't require much personal info.

I love what Coinbase and Circle are doing make it easy and cheap for anyone with a bank account to buy and sell bitcoin.  But I agree that the next step is finding a way around using bank accounts that is still cheap and easy.




> Nope just ordered it this weekend. I saw someone on bitcointalk say it worked well.  
> 
> Another said they didn't put their real name on the card to see if that still worked. Interesting idea to have an anonymous card  that's refilled by sending btc to an address.


Yeah, that would be even better if that were possible.  Keep us updated with how that one works out.

----------


## Dianne

> Wow, that does seem pretty cool.  
> 
> I've been asked about this by people that either don't have or don't want to use a bank account.  This seems like a great alternative, especially if it doesn't require much personal info.
> 
> I love what Coinbase and Circle are doing make it easy and cheap for anyone with a bank account to buy and sell bitcoin.  But I agree that the next step is finding a way around using bank accounts that is still cheap and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that would be even better if that were possible.  Keep us updated with how that one works out.


Any updates on this.   I was reading mixed reviews.    I wonder why Coinbase doesn't come out with a debit card.

----------


## presence

> I rarely pull cash out.  But there is a much bigger picture here.   Using FRN's funds US sponsored terrorism.  All banks suck.  Your online  bank isn't "free" in the grand scheme of things considering the rising  costs inflicted upon us due to our policies.  Not to mention killing foreign kids kinda sucks.
> 
> I'm converting my  entire life to just earning and spending BTC with as few middlemen as  possible as time marches on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*^^^^THIS*







> EDIT2: Not familiar with Simran, pres.


Simran is a 18 year old college freshman law student from Texas; he works part time as as a legal assistant.  
He was among the first 3000 users at BTCe at age 14.  He's one of the earliest LTC miners.

He'll send you up to $1000 daily at 5% however you like it.  

You can use his online form for btce code to paypal:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=391431.0



kid is legit.  




enquire about current select of gold chains.



clean peer to peer transactions; presence approved 

4.999% if you mention this ad

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Any updates on this.   I was reading mixed reviews.    I wonder why Coinbase doesn't come out with a debit card.


I agree, it seems like something that Coinbase is probably working towards adding in the future.  

They are working on being licensed in more states and expanding their USD wallet feature.  Adding a debit card for people to spend directly from that account seems like a logical next step.

----------


## Dianne

> I agree, it seems like something that Coinbase is probably working towards adding in the future.  
> 
> They are working on being licensed in more states and expanding their USD wallet feature.  Adding a debit card for people to spend directly from that account seems like a logical next step.


I hope so !!   For some reason I have more trust in them.     I would definitely throw my paycheck into bitcoin every month if I had a debit card to pay the bills.    Not only that, can you imagine getting the hell out of the USA and being able to spend your money anywhere?

----------


## muh_roads

> Any updates on this.   I was reading mixed reviews.    I wonder why Coinbase doesn't come out with a debit card.


I moved some more over during this 280-300 range.  And I'm starting to let Bitwage build my balance there so it is ready to send more over to TransForex when needed.  I first send to a Xapo wallet from Bitwage because I still have some reservations about WageCan also.  So I have to monitor this and send coins when funds get low.

Ultimately I want to just send directly there and not worry about it.  Check it once a month to recharge the card and that would be it.

I haven't figured out a way to pay back loan advances (my 0% CC balance transfers to checking) with bitcoin yet.  So Bitwage is still a smaller % of my paycheck.  BillPayForCoins supposedly helps you pay your credit card bills and mortgage so I need to test that next.

It works on the utilities I am slowly adding to it.   Going to switch to  rent next since my property manager lets me auto-pay with a CC.

The problem I worry about is if WageCan, Bitwage, BillPayForCoins etc has all their ducks in a row with the MSB's and money transmitter licenses.  It is very strange that Coinbase & Circle don't have debit cards of their own by now...and they have far more money to pay off the authoritarian regulatory capture than these other smaller operations.  There must be a reason for that.

Luckily WageCan is also located in Hong Kong along with TransForex, their actual MasterCard portal.  There is some sort of relationship between the US & Hong Kong that seems to allow HK to get away with whatever they want.

But anywho, we're getting there.  I can almost do anything with bitcoin now.  

EDIT: Forgot to mention that LibraTax is keeping track of all my bitcoin to USD conversions for me.  So any IRS employees lurking here can go suck a taint.

----------


## Dianne

> I moved some more over during this 280-300 range.  And I'm starting to let Bitwage build my balance there so it is ready to send more over to TransForex when needed.  I first send to a Xapo wallet from Bitwage because I still have some reservations about WageCan also.  So I have to monitor this and send coins when funds get low.
> 
> Ultimately I want to just send directly there and not worry about it.  Check it once a month to recharge the card and that would be it.
> 
> I haven't figured out a way to pay back loan advances (my 0% CC balance transfers to checking) with bitcoin yet.  So Bitwage is still a smaller % of my paycheck.  BillPayForCoins supposedly helps you pay your credit card bills and mortgage so I need to test that next.
> 
> It works on the utilities I am slowly adding to it.   Going to switch to  rent next since my property manager lets me auto-pay with a CC.
> 
> The problem I worry about is if WageCan, Bitwage, BillPayForCoins etc has all their ducks in a row with the MSB's and money transmitter licenses.  It is very strange that Coinbase & Circle don't have debit cards of their own by now...and they have far more money to pay off the authoritarian regulatory capture than these other smaller operations.  There must be a reason for that.
> ...


This really sounds great.    I have to admit it is always scarey to try something new with btc.   There seem to be so many scam artists out there.   Wasn't Coinbase going to align with PayPal at some point?    PayPal has a debit card also but problem is they report everything to the govt.   The other problem is PayPal clips 3% on all transactions.

I'm going to keep an eye on this.   I love the concept.

----------


## kpitcher

Update on the nanocard.

I received it in the mail and was easy to activate. However I obviously missed some fine print, or it has been added since I ordered.

The card has 3 levels of usage. Totally anonymous is max 250 Euro per year. Level 2 is verified, 2500, Level 3 is bank verified unlimited. USA users are stuck at level 1. Shame, it's not really the solution I thought.  

The dream of an anonymous bitcoin backed credit card isn't yet out there. Or even a verified bitcoin backed card... oh well, I see they're working on it.

Take a look at these countries. Not many Western countries in it...



> Residents from the following countries may order cards, but may not raise card limits to level 2: Afghanistan, Albania, Algeria, Angola, Cambodia, Ecuador, Guyana, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Kuwait, Democratic People's Republic of Korea, Lao People's Democratic Republic, Myanmar, Namibia, Nicaragua, Pakistan, Panama, Papua New Guinea, Romania, Sudan, Syrian Arab Republic, Uganda, United States and Minor Outlying Islands, Yemen, Zimbabwe.

----------


## kfarnan

This will be here soon..

----------


## Dianne

> Update on the nanocard.
> 
> I received it in the mail and was easy to activate. However I obviously missed some fine print, or it has been added since I ordered.
> 
> The card has 3 levels of usage. Totally anonymous is max 250 Euro per year. Level 2 is verified, 2500, Level 3 is bank verified unlimited. USA users are stuck at level 1. Shame, it's not really the solution I thought.  
> 
> The dream of an anonymous bitcoin backed credit card isn't yet out there. Or even a verified bitcoin backed card... oh well, I see they're working on it.
> 
> Take a look at these countries. Not many Western countries in it...


Looking at that list of countries speaks volumes as to the so called "freedom" in the U.S.    Look at the company we are keeping !!    It's time to remove "the land of the free" from the National Anthem.

----------


## muh_roads

> Update on the nanocard.
> 
> I received it in the mail and was easy to activate. However I obviously  missed some fine print, or it has been added since I ordered.
> 
> The card has 3 levels of usage. Totally anonymous is max 250 Euro per  year. Level 2 is verified, 2500, Level 3 is bank verified unlimited. USA  users are stuck at level 1. Shame, it's not really the solution I  thought.  
> 
> The dream of an anonymous bitcoin backed credit card isn't yet out  there. Or even a verified bitcoin backed card... oh well, I see they're  working on it.
> 
> Take a look at these countries. Not many Western countries in it...


Thanks for the update.  I think I'll sign up for level 1 as well.

WageCan  lets you load up to $50K worth of BTC if you want.  But you do have to  verify twice.  Once with WageCan and again with TransForex.

250  is better than nothing I suppose.  Get the groceries.  Take the wife out  for the evening, etc.  If you need more than that in cash, load it, go  to the ATM, withdraw, rinse repeat till u have the amount of cash  raised.

This is supposedly 100% anon but I haven't tried it yet...  https://bitplastic.com/

Any  of these that are anon I am sure will always be illegal.  Visa &  MasterCard have their own oligarchs they have to answer to as well.  We  won't get off the legacy rails of the payment system until POS P2P is  something people are willing to do on their own.  It'll happen but we  aren't at that stage yet.

In the meantime I just like the idea of  Bitwage helping people do everything with bitcoin because some months  might spend less on your bills due to a spot price increase and then you  are saving.  Some months I might spend 0.2 instead of 0.15 and that is  fine too.  I like the idea of knowing my money is mine and not someone  else's debt.

----------


## Texan4Life

> I am so excited how fast Bitcoin services are developing. First there was btcjam where people can offer and recieve loans directly without middleman/bank and now this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things are moving at a lot faster pace than what I was expecting.


yep. if you like Jam you will LOVE BTC Pop.. finally it is an all-in-one so to speak. They have p2p loans (with insurance and collateral), loan pools based on ratings, savings account, alt exchange, and shares that pay monthly dividends. They are pretty new, but they are doing some really exciting stuff. and management is very connected with the community. It was born out of Jam's problems, alot of high rollers left jam for pop.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Any updates on this.   I was reading mixed reviews.    I wonder why Coinbase doesn't come out with a debit card.





> I agree, it seems like something that Coinbase is probably working towards adding in the future.


We were right... ItsHappening.gif  




> *Introducing the Shift Card*
> 
> Today, were excited to introduce the first US-issued bitcoin debit card, the Shift Card. The Shift Card is a VISA debit card that currently allows Coinbase users in twenty-four states in the U.S. to spend bitcoin online and offline at over 38 million merchants worldwide.
> 
> Merchant adoption has come a long way over the past few years, but its still difficult for people to make regular purchases with bitcoin. Buying gas at a local gas station or groceries at a neighborhood grocery store with bitcoin has not been possible in most cities in the U.S. Thanks to Shift Payments, its now possible to use bitcoin to buy gas, groceries, and much more. With the Shift Card, you can now spend bitcoin anywhere in the world that VISA is accepted.
> 
> The Shift Card is now shipping to people in eligible states. You can get your Shift Card by completing the two-step sign up here:
> 
>     Connect your Coinbase account
> ...


https://blog.coinbase.com/2015/11/20...the-shift-card


I guess it's not technically from Coinbase, but they're working with them to make it happen.

*https://www.shiftpayments.com*

This is really cool.

You can store your balance as bitcoin in your Coinbase account, and when you use the card the amount spent is automatically converted to USD at the current spot price with a 0% fee.

No annual fee, no transaction fee, and only $2.50 ATM fee.  

So that essentially makes every ATM a Bitcoin ATM to go from BTC -> USD.  Unfortunately there's currently a daily limit of $200 for ATM withdrawals, but still, that's pretty cool for people that don't have a 2-way Bitcoin ATM near them.

Only bad news is that my state is not available yet and I really want one.  



> At this time, only residents of the United States may apply for a Shift Card.
> 
> In order to spend bitcoin via Coinbase, cardholders must reside in one of the following U.S. states:
> AL, AZ, CA, DE, DC, GA, ID, IA, KS, ME, MS, NE, NV, NJ, NC, ND, OK, PA, PR, SD, TX, VT, WA, WV

----------

